# Avoiding catfish?



## kebookman (Apr 28, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas for avoiding catfish. There were so many of them out at Johnsons today I couldnt seem to keep the line in the water long enough for a decent fish. Any tips on avoiding them and still target pompano like bait set depths or anything?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Stop fishing.

I caught a catfish the other day on a mirrodine! A mirrodine!


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Drink a beer and watch somebody else catch catfish.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

if you use dead bait.... you will catch catfish, if u use 2oz pyramid weights... you will catch catfish!!! if you use a 2 oz pyramid with live bait..... you will catch catfish!!! if you use a 2oz pyramid weight and dead bait you are jst trying to catch catfish... unless you are targeting flounder ditch the weights and dead bait freeline something alive :thumbsup:


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

They hit'n pomp jigs also with no bait? If so like someone else said, quit fishing!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Fishing in the afternoon and evening seems to produce more catfish. Fishing in the morning and midmorning I've noticed less catfish. Anyone else think this is an accurate observation?


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

onemorecast said:


> Fishing in the afternoon and evening seems to produce more catfish. Fishing in the morning and midmorning I've noticed less catfish. Anyone else think this is an accurate observation?


Not always. I caught two catfish this morning and none this afternoon/evening. I tend to catch the most catfish whenever the water is dirty. Though this morning it's was clear.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Uhhhh filet and grease. Enough seasoning and they taste like chicken!!!

Second idea: take a kid or someone who has never been! They will have a blast catching them!!

Third! Well, come work for me, I will go catch em for ya!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you catch sails, eat em....very good. Any others, cut bait!


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just bring plenty of bait. That way, when you use 3/4 of your bait on catfish, you still have plenty left!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Train a dogfish to guard your bait...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Guaranteed Catfish Remedy*

Turn around 180 degrees and fish on the sand. No catfish there! :thumbup: JMHO C2


----------

